# Beef Wellington Special



## rocktrns (Mar 14, 2010)

I want to make a beef wellington special. The problem is we dont have time to make beef wellington everyday for the special.  The sous chef told me if we kept it in the fridge it would get soggy and become a mess after staying in there for a while.  How would I go about prepping and packaging beef wellington so it could last in the fridge for up to a week? Is there any possible way without making it fresh every day?  BTW the specials run for about a week or 2.


----------



## joelmielle (Aug 7, 2011)

If the Beef Wellington is wrapped in the raw puff pastry it will not become soggy. Once you seal your steaks, leave to rest and then refrigerate.Brush with mustard, make sure your mushrooms duxelle has no moisture left, then wrap in very thin *prosciutto*. After that wrap in puff pastry. They will keep a few days no problems. I wouldn't recommend any meat in the fridge for more than a week anyway.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Here is a great vid. It's from _Gordon Ramsay_'s recipe for beef wellingtons on _The F Word_.










Don't glaze them until you use them. They hold up in a cold walk-in for easily a week. I think. I've never had them in that long before using them. It's really not that difficult or time consuming for two(2) people to knock out a batch of these when they know what they're doing.


----------



## Apprentichef (Oct 21, 2010)

A friend of mine told me they wrap theirs in a tortilla first and then the pastry to solve the soggy problem. I haven't personally tasted theirs so I cannot attest to how well this comes off.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Gordons  Wellington is very nice and different.

    The classic Wellington is different. First the filet is larded then seared then encased in a Duxelles and then a Pate. Then pastry is  egg washed and baked. The original was a whole filet not  indi pieces. Nor was it puff pastry


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I am all for easy prep and being slightly off the beaten track. Why not try a variation. Here's what I would do (and have done). Make a bunch of puff pastry baskets that would hold the size filet you're planning on serving. Prebake them and hold on the side. Make a duxelle ahead of time and hold (cold is fine)

At service cook your filet to order. While the meat is resting, pop the premade basket in the oven for 2 minutes to warm (cut the top off), deglaze your pan with a splash of cognac/ brandy, etc. Heat a portion of the duxelle in it.

Place the duxelle into the basket, top with the fillet and nappe your demi over top and top with the puff pastry lid.

Quick and easy. The classic ingredients in a easy for service slightly different deconstructed way.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*LOL.*_ Perfect dish *chrose*. I really appreciate your post. That is because I make somewhat the same dish, that I call _"Wellington Pie"_. I use Pepperidge Farm Puff Pastry cups. I put in the duxelles, covering a crispy sauteed slice of prosciutto, capocolla or pancetta, top with a chunk'o'fillet, gravy then the cap. It uses less ingredient quantity, takes half the time and generates more profit. It's also nice how sensually delicious it plates up. It tastes good too.

*Chefedb*, I'm curious about your "classic" Wellington. The first ones that I made were much like what you explained. I will say it's a big pain in the butt to make, using big pieces of fillet. I've never been a fan of pate, and I won't at all use foie gras. The last time I made a biggie, I used half duxelles and half an oyster pate that I copied from somebody famous; I think it was maybe Julia Child. It looked killer, tasted great and was a big hit. I won't ever do it that way again though after learning to make the 1-2 person size. The question is what was used as pastry, if not puff? Also, what do you mean by _"... the filet is larded ..."_? I've got an idea, but it is way too nasty a thing to do to a fillet. _*TIA*_ for an explanation.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Larding is  a technique where you insert thin strips of fatback in the meat. You have to use a special tool called a larding needle. It's a really old technique, and you probably don't need it with today's beef.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You are correct re larding and the needle..It also added flavor throughout the filet.  For the younger set, puff pastry has only come already made since the early seventies. Prior to that you made your own. When you did it for Wellintons you altered the formula not dotting in so much butter or shortening so it would not rise as much. I have seen a modified pie type dough also used.

  Iceman the fact that you do not like Pate has nothing to do with the recipe. I am not cooking for myself,My likes and dislikes can't come before the  customer, who is paying for wellington. We had to do it the way the original recipes were stated otherwise we would never hear the end of it.

  I have seen this dish altered with leeks, a meat stuffing or forcemeat and veges. Today even a piece of Salmon in puff paste is called Wellington. it is not . Just because something is wrapped in dough does not make it Wellington. It is great to serve all these items but give them an original name on your menues.


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

Salmon Wellingtonishly

Salmon Notwelling

"Salm-what" Wellington

Get it? _some-what_...Wellington?

Pure gold.

I'm hired.


----------

